# If You Were A World Renowned Conductor Whose Music Would You Champion?



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

If you were a major conductor and had a major orchestra to do your bidding. What composers would you champion and record? Please limit your answers to 5 composers.

These are the composers I would champion and record:

Hindemith
Ravel
Stravinsky
Mahler
Bruckner


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Moeran
Creston
Diamond
Schuman
Harris

While my favourite composers are Mahler,etc, I feel they are represented quite well. Therefore, "other" favourite composers are not well represented at all save 2-3 conductors.
Especially Moeran. He can count Barbirolli,Handley and scant few others as those whom have recorded his works.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

handlebar said:


> Moeran
> Creston
> Diamond
> Schuman
> ...


That makes sense Jim. In that case, I will change my composers to the following:

John Ireland
Langgaard
Zemlinsky
Delius
Grofe


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Mozart
Beethoven
Bruckner
Brahms
Mahler


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> That makes sense Jim. In that case, I will change my composers to the following:
> 
> John Ireland
> Langgaard
> ...


Wise choices.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

handlebar said:


> Wise choices.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I was going to pick Bax, but I feel Thomson and Handley did a remarkable job with his music and there would be no way for me to do better than their landmark recordings.

I was also thinking about Bliss, but I felt Grofe and Delius are vastly underrepresented. There are still pieces by Delius that haven't even been recorded yet.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmmm, isn't this kind of like asking who your favorite composers are?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Hmmm, isn't this kind of like asking who your favorite composers are?


Not really. Mahler,Rachmaninov,Haydn and Beethoven are my favourites. And very well represented. 

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Hmmm, isn't this kind of like asking who your favorite composers are?


I guess it is, but perhaps I should rephrase my question:

If you were a well-known conductor with a world-class orchestra what underrepresented composer's music would you champion and record?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmmm, well, I, for one, would champion composers that I consider my favorites. The two are linked for me.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Hmmm, well, I, for one, would champion composers that I consider my favorites. The two are linked for me.


I thought maybe you would champion some Japanese classical music since you love it so much.

I mean the market is saturated with Bruckner, Mahler, and Sibelius. Maybe a little more deep thinking will be required to fully answer this question.

You have to think about the composers you like that are truly unique to you and that only you seem to fully understand that perhaps nobody else "gets."

Like the way I feel about Langgaard, John Ireland, Zemlinsky, Grofe, Hindemith and Delius for example. Not many conductors or listeners are "hip" yet to these composers.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would champion not just composers, but individual works as well.

I have been listening to *Howell's* _Penguinski for piano and orchestra_. It's fantastic and only on one recording that I know of conducted by Richard Hickox. It's a great fun piece to listen to.

I would also champion *Connie Ellisor's *_Converations in Silence_. You can hear excerpts here:

http://www.nco.org/artist/ellisor.htm

Last but not least, I would champion *Tobias Picker's *_The Encantadas for narrator and orchestra _, exceprts here:

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:86995

You folks are probably sick of me championing these peices already though.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Many American composers are underrepresented as well. I feel that Copland and Bernstein are rather decently taken care of. But Diamond,Schuman,Piston and Hovhaness,etc are not.
They need more recordings as well as champions.

Jim


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm...

Langgaard
Zemlinsky
Creston
Kodaly
Faure


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> If you were a major conductor and had a major orchestra to do your bidding. What composers would you champion and record? Please limit your answers to 5 composers.


I have difficulty with the notion that there there is a "major conductor" who hasn't already established a list of composers whose works he has championed, as otherwise he presumably wouldn't be a major conductor in the first place. Therefore, the answer to the question as posed is not a matter for speculation but rather analysis of what has already happened.

The question might make possibly more sense if it were:"_if you were a novice/middling conductor hoping one day to become a "major" conductor, which composers would you champion?_" However, such a conductor might not pick the composers he personally likes but rather those he considers would be the best mix in order meet the musical public's demand so as to boost his own reputation as a conductor, which could be a different set from the composers he actually likes the best.

All in all, I'm not sure this question can lead to any interesting results in the intended manner, as it is fraught with too many apparent logical difficulties.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

The question really doesn't have to be that difficult Artemis.  Sure, an established composer will have Composers he's championed for, but that doesn't mean he has to stop championing new composers.

Besides, this isn't a 'Serious' question. It's not meant to provoke deap in-depth debates. It's the same kind of question as the whole, "If you had three wishes, what composers would you spend a day with."

At least, this is how I see the thread. I know that there are two composers I've never listed to already mentioned, and for that reason I'll stick around..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

The reason a world renowned conductor would be a fitting description in this is they have already established themselves and they can pretty much do anything they want artistically speaking. Did anybody say anything to Simon Rattle when he championed the works of Szymankowski? No, and I'm glad he did it, because it shows an interest in composers outside of the norm.

I don't think this question should be taken so seriously, but it's fun to daydream and think about these kinds of things from time to time and not be so serious.

This question is no less valid than any "What if..." question, so keeping it light and fun let's continue unveiling our imaginations.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

This is one reason why Beecham was a great champion of Delius. He had already spent a career playing other composers and was among the tops in the conducting world. He adored Delius' music and put him on the musical map. Now the composer and conductor are synonymous with each other. When I think of Delius, the first thing that comes to mind are Beecham's recordings.





Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

handlebar said:


> This is one reason why Beecham was a great champion of Delius. He had already spent a career playing other composers and was among the tops in the conducting world. He adored Delius' music and put him on the musical map. Now the composer and conductor are synonymous with each other. When I think of Delius, the first thing that comes to mind are Beecham's recordings.
> 
> Jim


Bingo! That's it Jim! You hit the nail on the head there. Now, the fun begins...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

handlebar said:


> This is one reason why Beecham was a great champion of Delius. He had already spent a career playing other composers and was among the tops in the conducting world. He adored Delius' music and put him on the musical map. Now the composer and conductor are synonymous with each other. When I think of Delius, the first thing that comes to mind are Beecham's recordings.Jim


Did you know that Beecham and Delius are buried close to each other in the same graveyard?

OK then, we are talking about which less well-known composers I, as a major conductor, might champion having already made my name in conducting the works of the "great and the good". That's not quite the way the original question was posed, but let's move on.

This still doesn't enable me to answer the modified question without raising further queries. Should I :(i) Select only those less well-known composers whose works I personally like, and to hell with any consideration of what the potential wider audience may think about these composers once their works are more fully set out in my discography and concert performances?

(ii) Or should I disregard my own personal opinions about the quality of any particular (newish) composers, and instead simply focus attention on the way I think the market is developing for certain new types of classical music?

(iii) If the latter, do I do this with or without consideration for my own personal further aggrandisement in terms of striking it lucky promoting a new composer, even though I might personally think he is not much good?​My own somewhat hesitant answer to what I perceive is the underlying question is for the major conductor to stick with the main body of well-regarded composers, i.e. those for which there is an established demand from the relevant musical public. I choose this option because I think it is the efficient thing to do. Given that their time is scarce, great conductors should spend their time on the works of those other great composers they haven't already covered, or not fully, and leave the promotion of more risky, dubious composers to the rest of the up-coming conducting profession. This is what generally happens anyway, possibly with the odd exception, in most areas of classical music, namely that lesser known composers generally attract lesser known performers (not just conductors).

I will stop here before I get into any deeper water. I trust that no-one will take my comments too seriously, as I am only having my own bit of self-amusement in trying to point out some of the difficulties in answering this seemingly straightforward question.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Alfven
Arnold
Rimsky-Korsakov (especially the operas which are virtually unknown in the west)
Langgaard
Menotti

There are also some earlier composers who I'd like to champion, but I guess the late romantics would be better suited to show everyone why I'm such a world renowned conductor.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Did you know that Beecham and Delius are buried close to each other in the same graveyard?
> 
> OK then, we are talking about which less well-known composers I, as a major conductor, might champion having already made my name in conducting the works of the "great and the good". That's not quite the way the original question was posed, but let's move on.
> 
> ...


I never imagined such a straight-forward question could be derailed so quickly. Sorry for wanting to have a little fun with this Artemis.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

=_=;; Well, look at it this way Mirror Image. Artemis is the only one complaining.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Edmond-Dantes said:


> =_=;; Well, look at it this way Mirror Image. Artemis is the only one complaining.


That's true.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Artemis said:


> I'm not sure this question can lead to any interesting results in the intended manner, as it is fraught with too many apparent logical difficulties.


Ah, let's give it a go, anyway.

Gráinne Mulvey
Bronius Kutavičius
Joji Yuasa
Ole-Henk Moe
Chaya Czernowin


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

some guy said:


> Ah, let's give it a go, anyway.
> 
> Gráinne Mulvey
> Bronius Kutavičius
> ...


Wow, I never heard of any of those composers.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd champion Ifukube, Hayasaka, Holst, Beethoven....Khacharurian...and many others, I am sure.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I'd champion Ifukube, Hayasaka, Holst, Beethoven....Khacharurian...and many others, I am sure.


Funny you should mention Holst. It seems that people forget there's more to him than just "The Planets." He composed some other wonderful pieces.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Holst was a fantastic composer. Beyond (so to speak) the Planets, he composed an impressive body of works that, unfortunately, not many know about. What I wouldn;t give to conduct Invocation for Cello and Orchestra...?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Langgaard
Rubbra
Aho
Delius
Toch


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Langgaard
> Rubbra
> Aho
> Delius
> Toch


Langgaard, Delius, and Rubbra are you sure we weren't separated at birth World Violist? Those are three outstanding picks.

Are you a big fan of Delius? Do you own of his works?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Are you a big fan of Delius? Do you own of his works?


I know very little of Delius' music; I believe you have recommended to me a 2-disc set by Mackerras. What I have heard of his I've really liked, however.

Maybe I should have put Bax in there somehow... ach! too many composers for too few choices!


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Agreed. =D Really, way too many composers to choose from.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I know very little of Delius' music; I believe you have recommended to me a 2-disc set by Mackerras. What I have heard of his I've really liked, however.
> 
> Maybe I should have put Bax in there somehow... ach! too many composers for too few choices!


Well if you love impressionism (for lack of a better term), I believe Delius is right up your alley. His early writing showed an amazing array of influences, but about 1890 up until his death his work bares his unique composing voice.

I think if you listen to "In A Summer Garden" and I mean listen to it several times, you'll understand his genius.

That Mackerras collection on Decca is a fantastic, but I would also check out Vernon Handley and Richard Hickox too. They did some fine work with Delius. Beecham did too, but I recommend getting into more of the modern recordings.

Anything you want to know about Delius' music, his life, or need some more defined recommendations then I would be happy to help you.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd basically promote composers who don't seem to feature that regularly on mainstream concert programs. Varese is an odd choice, I admit. I like him but probably most people in the audience would leave before the work is finished, LOL. The others are more accessible & fairly conservative choices, I guess...

Varese
Walton
Britten
Villa-Lobos
Kodaly


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

AH! I was wondering if anybody else was going to pick Kodaly. =D

What are your favorite works by him?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I would be a total conservatist and pormote the works of Mahler Bruckner and Strauss.
And not to bore the orchestra completely, Stravinsky.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

German and Russian repertoire...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Andre said:


> I'd basically promote composers who don't seem to feature that regularly on mainstream concert programs.


That's my rationale exactly. What good is championing a composer everyone already knows? The composers whom nobody knows needs it more, hence it being called "championing."


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Darius Milhaud
Arthur Honegger
Silvestre Revueltas
Carlos Chavez
Giuseppe Verdi (Because his music is so dear and near to my heart)


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

There are many individual pieces I would champion, and, given the opportunity to explore the works of the composers of those pieces, possibly the composers thereof on a larger scale, but for now these are neglected composers by whom I know enough to consider championing--

1) Anton Rubinstein
2) Allan Pettersson
3) Paul Creston
4) Lou Harrison
5) Asger Hamerik


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd make some pieces my trademarks, those I think are underrated, like:

Méhul's two symphonies
Weber's two symphonies
Liszt's Dante Symphony
Roussel's four symphonies
Walton's First

And as for the composers I'd like to 'specialise' in:

Bruckner
Sibelius
Tippett
Martinu
Shostakovich

Of course, I'd champion their less exposed works.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

If I was a world renowned conductor I'd start writing orchestral works and champion my own material! I have no shame in being an egotistical fool!


----------



## Audiophiliac (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys have all chosen some pretty heavy hitters. I'd probably take a different approach.

Hummel
Stamitz
Saint-Georges
Salieri
Pleyell


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Edward Elgar said:


> If I was a world renowned conductor I'd start writing orchestral works and champion my own material! I have no shame in being an egotistical fool!


Actually I think I might do some of that as well. Most composer-conductors have to be that way anyway... I mean, look at Mahler, Sibelius, Bernstein (especially Bernstein!), et al. They composed, therefore they had to conduct, pretty much.

So:

Me
Kalevi Aho
Langgaard
Melartin
Bowen


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

What a good idea for a thread.

I would champion the music of Franz Liszt, Franz Schmidt, Robin Holloway and Julian Anderson.


----------

